# Prayers for kids



## Jody Hawk (Aug 28, 2011)

My stepson lost his daddy Greg yesterday evening. He was fishing in Lake Lanier, went under and never resurfaced. Just a shock to the family. Please pray for my stepson Adam, his brother Chad, sister Kelley and Adam's son Jacob. Jacob was with Greg when it happened.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very sorry to hear Jody...


----------



## lablover (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear.  Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 29, 2011)

Praying for all involved and their loss.....................................


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 29, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Praying for God's comfort


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Inthegarge said:


> Praying for all involved and their loss.....................................


x2


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 29, 2011)

sad. prayer sent.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 29, 2011)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 29, 2011)

prayers sent up for the family


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2011)

Sad news. My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 29, 2011)

Prayers sent for all, especially Jacob.


----------



## MTMiller (Aug 30, 2011)

Heard about this tragic accident on the news.  Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 31, 2011)

sincere prayers for all


----------



## Melissa (Aug 31, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Aug 31, 2011)

sent


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2011)

I was just reading about this in the Forsyth county paper; very sad.


----------



## turk2di (Sep 4, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2011)

Tragic............ prayers going up now.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Prayers added


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 12, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dawg (Sep 12, 2011)

prayers sent


----------

